# Paint to cover scratches in Impeller housing



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

New Ariens is working great, but with the gravelly driveway we have, I have alas picked up and chucked some rock. It has left some gashes in the nice new impeller housing that seems to go down to metal. What paint / finish do you reccomend? I won't be able to get out of sub-zero temperatures.....until spring.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know how well it will work yet but i have been told appliance epoxy is pretty tough. i painted my shoot with the stuff in the fall. i will have to wait until spring to see how well it has lasted.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POR -15 has an app for that it is called HARDNOSE paint. it even comes in orange.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

I would use bed liner if you have enough clearance in the housing... Just a thought.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nickyb said:


> I would use bed liner if you have enough clearance in the housing... Just a thought.


 that stuff is not slick enough. the snow would build up on that stuff.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

About the only thing I can think of that's just about impervious to anything is urethane enamel. They use it to paint big trucks and aircraft. The fumes will knock you on your rear though.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

SteelyTim said:


> ... impervious to anything is urethane enamel. They use it to paint big trucks and aircraft. The fumes will knock you on your rear though.


The fumes can kill you. When urethane is sprayed a positive pressure suit is required. Brushing it on is problematic but I've seen it done w/o a suit. I'm not so sure that is too smart however.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

One person lined their impeller housing with the plastic from a 5gal bucket.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> One person lined their impeller housing with the plastic from a 5gal bucket.


That would be me. !!


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Kiss4aFrog*  
_One person lined their impeller housing with the plastic from a 5gal bucket._


RoyP said:


> That would be me. !!


What a great idea. How did it work out for you?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RoyP said:


> That would be me. !!


looks like you had quite the gap between the impeller and impeller housing.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

pckeen said:


> New Ariens is working great, but with the gravelly driveway we have, I have alas picked up and chucked some rock. It has left some gashes in the nice new impeller housing that seems to go down to metal. What paint / finish do you reccomend? I won't be able to get out of sub-zero temperatures.....until spring.



I recommend no coating. it's only going to come off next time you use it ? and the multiple paint layers are going to look like crap as it further wears. I'd leave it be. if you go to sell or trade in the machine, THEN paint it. otherwise it would be like painting the surface of your tires, that contacts the road. it ain't gonna last long, and nothing lasts as long as the factory paint, unless you use very high end 2 part IMRON, or other types of catalyzed polyurethane, which is dangerous to spray. it will kill you if you breathe the paint in, and need a suit like a diver uses, with air supply, to use it. even that will scratch from a big rock getting pulled in. it's just not an area you worry about paint finish, it's a wearing surface like a bearing.

lacquer, enamel, and acrylic enamel will all scratch easily, and fall off in flakes and sheets. it will looks like a crusty desert in there in no time, if you paint it with common hardware store paints.

the best finish for in there, would be STOVE ENAMEL, which is painted on, then baked in an oven to harden it.
also called PORCELAIN finish, like the old antique porcelain store signs had.
but even that will chip and scratch. this is the stuff you see on old stoves, refrigerators, washers, dryers as well, that thick, hard, white paint. but it also chips and comes off eventually.


----------



## Robdog130 (Jan 26, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> One person lined their impeller housing with the plastic from a 5gal bucket.


How did that work out ? our snowblower at work is taking a beating in the housing ans chute from broken up asphalt


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know but I'm going to try the pail plastic in the impeller housing this summer.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Don't know but I'm going to try the pail plastic in the impeller housing this summer.


Please keep us posted on this. Hope it works well. I like the idea.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> POR -15 has an app for that it is called HARDNOSE paint. it even comes in orange.


Have you used this paint? It's a 2 part urethane and it sounds good. If you have used it, did you use a brush or spray gun? I know if you spray, you've got to take a lot of precautions...and those don't come cheap,but it may be well worth the trouble.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> POR -15 has an app for that it is called HARDNOSE paint. it even comes in orange.


I'm a big fan of POR-15 products. They generally do what is claimed.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I have the same issue with my brand new Toro. The mild winter doesn't help. I like to leave a base of snow on my driveway to cover the gravel. With the mild temps and rain that is gone. So I picked up more rocks during the last snowfall. 

What I did right from the start was to spray Fluid Film on the scratches after each use. I haven't found any rust on the scratches yet. So for me I will keep doing that. I would like to repaint it but I know that will scratch as well. I just want to keep it from rusting.

James


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

if you just want to keep it from rusting out rub oil into the scratches when you do your annual maintenice . do it more often if you think you need it.
gun oil is good but I think any oil would be better than nothing


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Good... luck. When you find something that will take all of that abuse, let me know. Because it seems every time I give my lower impeller belly area a coat of paint, during that very next clearing job, it gets scratched up royally... and it is always from a piece of road that just seems to appear out of no where right before the storm, even after I check the road prior to the storm. :banghead:


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

Two different thoughts for lining a chute. One would be to line it with a thin enough gauge of stainless steel sheet that you could form. Or two, use a thin sheet of HDPE to line the chute.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Impeller housing nice and shinny*

Mine looks nice and shinny since I put on my impeller kit.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

The impeller mod also helps prevent the rocks from scratching. They have no way to lodge between the impeller/housing


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

1 Qt Allis Chalmers Orange Tractor Implement Paint 4432 03 Valspar | eBay


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought a quart in the Rust-oleum brand. 



Zedhead said:


> 1 Qt Allis Chalmers Orange Tractor Implement Paint 4432 03 Valspar | eBay


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I usually use a spray-on high zinc content galvanizing spray, on scratches. The zinc bonds to the underlying metal and does a good job in offering protection.


----------

